

Ask HN: What is a reasonable price for the development of this site? - quantumsequoia

Hello,<p>I&#x27;m the sole web-developer for a small startup and I created the company&#x27;s entire product (a website). I may be renegotiating my contract, and I was hoping to get some third party opinions about how much the web development of this site is worth. The site is notescentral.org and is a website for students to share notes.<p>If any developers out there have a few minutes to kill and wouldn&#x27;t mind looking over a few of the pages on the site, then giving me an estimate of how much you would charge if you developed this, that would be greatly appreciated. I want to make sure I&#x27;m not under&#x2F;over valuing myself.<p>Looking over these pages should give you a good ideas of the majority of the capabilities of the site:<p>notescentral.org<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;login (login using username &amp; pw &quot;resume&quot;)<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;browse<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;all<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;notes&#x2F;150<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;notes&#x2F;84<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;upload<p>notescentral.org&#x2F;rewards<p>Any opinions would be appreciated
======
gus_massa
I just read your previous submission. A question: Have you already received at
lest $1? (The green paper real $1, not a promise of a $1MM in the future.)

